# grants for young wood workers



## lblack2x4 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm a high school student who has been wood working for quite a while. for a long time i was happy just wood turning but now i've been doing some furniture and am realizing that tool purchases are adding up. I was wondering if there were any grants out there for students so i could support the hobby i would love to sell my work as i did with my tunings but that does not seem to be enough any more thanks for the help.


----------



## BryanCramer (Mar 3, 2013)

Check out my home page. I am in a simular position. It is tough; there are no grants. There is some grants for classes though. 
P.S. I recently got extra money reselling tools. SAVE MONEY SHOP AROUND BUY USED


----------

